# Foreign earned income exclusion in UAE



## hdw1679 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi,

I have been living and working in the UAE since January and I am from the US. I took a job here that could last up to about a year. My question comes from the short term versus long term outlook of the job per the IRS code. I was told I could be here up to a year but I have been planning all along to be here just over a year. Is there anything preventing me from claiming the Exclusion as long as I am outside the US 330 days or more? I am currently planning my off time to make sure I am outside the US over 330 days. My company's outlook on short versus long term should have nothing to do with me claiming the exclusion, correct?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You only have to satisfy the conditions of either the physical presence test or the bona fide resident test in order to take the FEIE. How your employer classifies your job is completely irrelevant.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hdw1679 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thats great news! Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's an exception I can think of, though: working for the U.S. government. Then the classification can matter. Contractors might be treated differently than regular employees, for example.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As with most things, Publication 54 is your guide. The government employment thing is all explained in there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

